# Free online demo by Damon - Magnetic Sewing Pin Bowls



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 6, 2021)

I will be doing a demonstration on August 14 at 1030am Pacific Standard Time. The room will open at 1015, my demo will begin at 1030. I do not allow recording, screenshots or photos of my demos, however at times where I show a list of tools or materials I will pause and let folks take a picture (limited). Due to my PTSD I have issues of my photo being taken so I appreciate the understanding. 

I have 40 spots open and would like to invite any Woodbarter member to join. If you are interested please send me a private message and I will send you the log in information for the Zoom session. I do a monthly session for our local woodturning club every second Saturday of the month, and would like to open it up for anyone here. If you receive the log in information for Zoom I ask that you don't share it publicly or outside of Woodbarter without my permission. If you are technically savey please edit your Zoom name to include woodbarter (Damon-woodbarter) so that I know you're joining from this invitation. Here is the description;



Join Damon in his studio via an online Zoom session on August 14 at 1030am PTS where he will demonstrate making a small magnetic sewing pin bowl (pictured below). Damon will start with an explanation of the tools and supplies he will be using and how he lays out his blank. Damon will continue by turning a shallow bowl with an extra long tenon that will be cut off to allow a recess for the magnet, then the removed tenon will be reshaped to be used as a plug to cover the magnet. 

During this demonstration Damon will include the use of a round nose scraper and show how it can be used for shaping, sheer scraping, cutting while riding the bevel and how it can be used to make beads. Damon will also show how easy a round nose scraper is sharpened.

This is an easy project and requires no special or expensive equipment. While Damon will be using a vacuum chuck at one point, this can be done without one and alternative options will be discussed. Expect an hour or so for the demonstration and ample time afterwards for Q&A.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2021)

I'd like to join Damon, looks like a great project!


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 7, 2021)

Awesome, it'll be nice to have you join. I just sent you the log in information for the demo session.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2021)

I'd love to - but unfortunately have another commitment at that time. 

But - if you ever demonstrate your multi-axis vases, such as the one you entered in the embellishment contest, I'll cancel all other appointments

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 7, 2021)

I do a demo the second Saturday of each month for our woodturning club and since we have plenty of space I wanted to invite some of the folks here. 

@duncsuss , now I know which demo to charge for!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2021)

Woodworking Vet said:


> @duncsuss , now I know which demo to charge for!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 12, 2021)

I still have lots of room, anyone thinking that they might want to join can pm me for the zoom log in information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you to the couple of Woodbarter members that joined my demonstration this morning, it was nice to have you. In all we had turners from Washington, California, Texas, Idaho and Colorado (a couple from woodbarter, the bulk from various turning clubs).


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2021)

It was a great demo guys, y'all missed out! Thanks for the invite, ordering some magnets today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 14, 2021)

Tony said:


> It was a great demo guys, y'all missed out! Thanks for the invite, ordering some magnets today!


Glad you enjoyed it Tony. Take a look at at the 60lb magnets, they would work just fine as well and are cheaper than the 88lb magnets that I demo'd with today. Can't wait to see your pin bowls!!


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2021)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Tony. Take a look at at the 60lb magnets, they would work just fine as well and are cheaper than the 88lb magnets that I demo'd with today. Can't wait to see your pin bowls!!








Neodymium Cup Magnets with 95 LBS Pull Capacity Each - Dia 1.26" - w/Matching Strikers and Screws - Strongest Round Base Magnets: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Neodymium Cup Magnets with 95 LBS Pull Capacity Each - Dia 1.26" - w/Matching Strikers and Screws - Strongest Round Base Magnets: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





I was going to try these, what do you think?


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 14, 2021)

Those should work great, same dimension as the ones I use but half the price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 14, 2021)

This is the first time I've seen this post. That's what I get for not checking the "new posts". I'd love to join future demos though. :)


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2021)

Barb said:


> This is the first time I've seen this post. That's what I get for not checking the "new posts". I'd love to join future demos though. :)


You definitely missed out Barb!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 14, 2021)

Tony said:


> You definitely missed out Barb!



I normally do an online demo the 2nd Saturday of each month but I don't know if I'll be doing September yet. I might be spending the weekend with my grandmother to help her celebrate her 100th birthday. I'll be sure to tag you in my next invite though, if not September then October.

I'm open to demo suggestions as well, so start thinking :-) I'm trying to cater to our club's request for novice to intermediate projects. October will be easy Christmas trees as it will be close to the season. Unless someone has a better idea of course.

Tony and Michael can give you honest feedback to see if I'm even worth watching.


----------



## Barb (Aug 14, 2021)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I normally do an online demo the 2nd Saturday of each month but I don't know if I'll be doing September yet. I might be spending the weekend with my grandmother to help her celebrate her 100th birthday. I'll be sure to tag you in my next invite though, if not September then October.
> 
> I'm open to demo suggestions as well, so start thinking :-)


Happy early birthday to your grandma! I'm with Duncan, I'd love to see you demo a multi-axis vase. Those are spectacular but then again, just about everything I've seen you post is amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65 (Aug 14, 2021)

Good to hear the demo went well and a couple WB folks got to join in. I was busy, but hope to join in for future demos. 

I don't know your audience, but some type of Christmas ornament is another seasonal idea. I made inside out ornaments for family when I had been turning for less than a year. Nothing really difficult that a beginner can't do as long as they can follow steps. They also really impress people. Another ornament that is relatively simple is bird house ornaments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2021)

Magnets came in today. It's a shame they wasted this big box for something that would've fit in an envelope.....


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow, you think they would filled the rest of the space with a nice piece of wood or something....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2021)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Wow, you think they would filled the rest of the space with a nice piece of wood or something....


They didn't even put those stupid plastic air bags to fill it. It looked just like it does in the picture.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 18, 2021)

Tony said:


> They didn't even put those stupid plastic air bags to fill it. It looked just like it does in the picture.


Magnets do have a natural attraction to some things. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

